# Galaxy Tab S3 9.7" HDR OLED, saturation help?



## Space Lynx (Apr 1, 2018)

Grabbed this tablet for $350 free ship no tax a few weeks ago, here are some of my initial impressions:

Disdplay:  AMOLED is a little too saturated for my tastes, so if anyone knows how to calibrate that please let me know in a PM or reply here. Some scenes are quite mindblowing when streaming Netflix HDR shows though, its hard to beat OLED for movies/shows no matter the device used.

Sound:  Quad speakers (I forget the branding on them) sound very good.

I have never owned a high end OLED tablet/TV before, so any Samsung owners here... any advice for preserving longevity of my screen? Any programs I should run to help prevent burn in scenarios? Like a test you run once a week or something of flashing colors? Do people even do that? I have no idea... cheers and have a good Easter m'lads!


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 1, 2018)

There must be something called "Screen mode" under Display option in settings if you want to change the saturation.

As far as screen burn , there is nothing you can do it either happens or it doesn't. Only thing that might help is to avoid keeping the display at maximum brightness all the time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 1, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> There must be something called "Screen mode" under Display option in settings if you want to change the saturation.
> 
> As far as screen burn , there is nothing you can do it either happens or it doesn't. Only thing that might help is to avoid keeping the display at maximum brightness all the time.



I could have swore I remember reading about LG OLED 4K TV's having a built in preventer for screen burn in where it flashes on and off all the time... hmmm well I am too sleepy, gnite all


----------

